# Canon's APS-C flagship may have a new name (not 7D Mark II)



## MrPeevee (Dec 16, 2013)

posted by CW: http://www.canonwatch.com/another-tidbit-eos-7d-mark-ii-rumor-aps-c-flagship-set-come/

They suggest there will be a high-end Canon APS-C DSLR but not with the '7D' in the name.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 16, 2013)

MrPeevee said:


> posted by CW: http://www.canonwatch.com/another-tidbit-eos-7d-mark-ii-rumor-aps-c-flagship-set-come/
> 
> They suggest there will be a high-end Canon APS-C DSLR but not with the '7D' in the name.



Re-naming makes sense to me...

Single digit - Full frame
two digit - High end APS-C
three digit - The rest...

And with the SL-1, the EOS-M, and whatever else is coming down the road, plus with models having different names in different parts of the world, some kind of global naming scheme is long overdue.


----------



## MrPeevee (Dec 16, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Re-naming makes sense to me...
> 
> Single digit - Full frame
> two digit - High end APS-C
> ...



to me too


----------



## unfocused (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't see it. 

Most companies are loath to change the name of a successful product. Too much invested in it to just toss it aside. Heck, even with a brand as seriously damaged as the D600, Nikon didn't change the name. 

Now, an APS-C cinema camera might get a new name, but that wouldn't be a true 7D replacement anyway. 

This did get me thinking, though. What if the rumored big megapixel camera is really an APS-C camera of say, 30 mp or more? If if could offer clean ISO at up to about 1600, that would certainly breathe new life into the APS-C segment. Don't know if that is even possible (paging Jon Rista) but imagine the value of a camera with a built-in 1.6 crop and the resolution to allow you to crop away two thirds of the pixels and still have a 10 mp image. 

That would be one serious sports and wildlife camera. Which is probably a much larger market than the market for a high megapixel full frame studio and landscape camera. It plays to the strengths of the APS-C sensor (reach) and the massive amount of research and innovation that we've seen in the past few years in cell phone camera tech makes me think the pixel density might not be a problem.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 16, 2013)

What I do not understand is the Biggest Change Ever. 

Autofocus was a HUGE change, requiring all new mounts.

Digital was a HUGE change.

Is it going to be mirrorless?

A can see one major use of the mirrorless: The computer could actively track the bird on the sensor when in flight, without mirror blackout.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Dec 18, 2013)

Hopefully it will be along the lines of the xD, xxD, xxxD and not the "rebel" or "kiss" kind of naming.

I can see it now.... and the replacement for the 7D is the "Insurgent" or "Snog"


----------



## Skirball (Dec 18, 2013)

It's a sad day when the biggest new of an upcoming camera is that you're changing its name.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the name 7D. It's so cheerful and full of vigor. : : :


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I like the name 7D. It's so cheerful and full of vigor. : : :



I hear that it will be named the *Mephitidae Mephitis* and that the only new feature will be a mode dial that goes all the way around


----------



## sb in ak (Dec 18, 2013)

I would like to see them get rid of the Rebel/Kiss naming scheme and use the XXXD numbers everywhere. It just makes things confusing to have models that are named differently depending on where you're at.


----------



## slclick (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the idea of a new flagship 1.6 crop no matter the nomenclature but am hesitant to be too interested if it is mainly focused on the video segment. I think this could be why the naming scheme must change since the 7D was/is a stills shooter body first and foremost. It might be part of a new 'C' line of bodies aimed at the Prosumer market.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 18, 2013)

slclick said:


> ...7D was/is a stills shooter body first and foremost....



So you think the 7D and the 5D mark ii was popularized b/c it was a still body first and foremost?


----------



## slclick (Dec 18, 2013)

mkabi said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > ...7D was/is a stills shooter body first and foremost....
> ...



Well I have no idea where you pulled the 5D2 comment from since my post had no mention but as for the 7D I was not speaking of popularity but of features such as an advanced AF system for still photography. Mainly sports. Do you have a different opinion?


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 18, 2013)

D means digital.

Since Canon no longer makes a 35mm film camera possibly the new naming sequence will just drop the "D".

The new version will be the 7 II.


----------



## stefsan (Dec 18, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I hear that it will be named the *Mephitidae Mephitis* and that the only new feature will be a mode dial that goes all the way around


 
As long as the new camera doesn't stink like a skunk I won't mind _Mephitidae Mephitis_ as model designation… :


----------



## sdsr (Dec 18, 2013)

I would like them to call it Gerald or Kevin.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 18, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I like the name 7D. It's so cheerful and full of vigor. : : :



I feel the same way. Names are deeply meaningful, and just changing them for stupid corporate reasons cheapens them.


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Dec 18, 2013)

In a few years, we will be sayin: "If you remember 7Ds, you weren't really there!".


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2013)

New name?

Canon VII D II


----------



## 9VIII (Dec 19, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> D means digital.
> 
> Since Canon no longer makes a 35mm film camera possibly the new naming sequence will just drop the "D".
> 
> The new version will be the 7 II.



I also suggest that we have long passed the point where "SLR" can be readily understood by virtually anyone as a modern high end camera. Technically the acronym never mentioned the recording medium anyway.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey...if I could figure out how to use my canon glass on the Sony a7R, I would have already jumped ship.
Tired of waiting!


----------



## CTJohn (Dec 19, 2013)

AprilForever said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I like the name 7D. It's so cheerful and full of vigor. : : :
> ...


Yes! Look at Infiniti cars now - what a disaster from a company that's trying to build brands against companies that feature the 3 series, E Class, etc.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 19, 2013)

Click said:


> New name?
> 
> Canon VII D II



Best one! LOL!


----------



## Lurker (Dec 19, 2013)

The all new Canon 70
The mature camera.


----------



## slclick (Dec 19, 2013)

*You want 7 D 2 ?*

Here's '72


----------



## Zv (Dec 19, 2013)

Could we see the 7D line become 8D or 9D instead? Maybe Canon want to push the APS-C models further down the chain? 

Maybe if they made a 7D2 it might confuse some people as to which is "better" the 6D or 7D2. The numbers are a bit close and some already have the notion that the 7D is full frame. 

But none of that makes sense because the 7D would still exist. They can't erase it completely! 

We should start a petition to keep the 7D name alive!


----------



## Zv (Dec 19, 2013)

Slight off topic thinking out loud. 

Names we'll prob never see from Canon -

2D - can you imagine a 2D2? Sounds too much like a star wars character. 
3D - do we need special glasses or what? Also too close to nintendo 3DS. 
4D - four also reads as death in Japanese. 
8D - 2 x 4 = 8 still a multiple of four. Superstition may keep this name at bay! Also sounds like you're saying 80. 
10D - we already had it. Could make a comeback though. 

You can see why they chose 1, 5, 6 and 7 now. Maybe they're runnin out of numbers? 

I really hope they don't use random made up words instead!


----------



## pwp (Dec 19, 2013)

A valid marketing reason to ship the premium APS-C offering with a new name is this. If the new camera is a feature-laden as we hope, it's going to need a higher pricepoint. To name a significantly higher priced release as the 7DII will elicit howls of protest.  "Look how much they've raised the price of the 7D!!!" 

But if it's skillfully repositioned as an all new model, the grounds for grumbling will be lessened. The 7D classic may even soldier on for another couple of years...who knows? It's still a very good camera which has aged remarkably well.

-pw


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 19, 2013)

HA HA

Skunk or stench. I guess it could be a hybrid of the kiss camera. All black with a white stripe.

scott.



Don Haines said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I like the name 7D. It's so cheerful and full of vigor. : : :
> ...


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> Names we'll prob never see from Canon -
> 
> 4D - four also reads as death in Japanese.
> 8D - 2 x 4 = 8 still a multiple of four. Superstition may keep this name at bay! Also sounds like you're saying 80.


I live in China(same ideas about the meaning of 4 or "si") and this is not as big of a deal as people make it out to be. Nikon already has a D4 as their flagship. My building(and most others) have a 4th floor. My apartment is #4..... etc.
"Si," depending on the tone it is said in also means "temple, silk, thought/think, tear/rip, personal, then/this, feed, similar and many, many others. 
Yes, there is some truth to the idea, but I think the Nikon D4 proved that it is definitely not out of the realm of possibility for a camera to have a "4" in the name.



pwp said:


> A valid marketing reason to ship the premium APS-C offering with a new name is this. If the new camera is a feature-laden as we hope, it's going to need a higher pricepoint. To name a significantly higher priced release as the 7DII will elicit howls of protest.  "Look how much they've raised the price of the 7D!!!"
> 
> But if it's skillfully repositioned as an all new model, the grounds for grumbling will be lessened. The 7D classic may even soldier on for another couple of years...who knows? It's still a very good camera which has aged remarkably well.
> 
> -pw


I think this is spot on. If Canon wants to make the end all be all of APS-C cameras(which I believe is what they should do) they will probably want to position it well over 2000 dollars. A new, higher level name will facilitate this better than a simple "II" designation.


----------



## mkabi (Dec 19, 2013)

slclick said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...



Never mind, I don't know where my mind was... when I wrote that...


----------



## Lemmy Shoyu (Dec 19, 2013)

MrPeevee said:


> posted by CW: http://www.canonwatch.com/another-tidbit-eos-7d-mark-ii-rumor-aps-c-flagship-set-come/
> 
> . . . there will be a high-end APS-C DSLR but not with the '7D' in the name.


----------



## ClickIt_AC (Dec 19, 2013)

Zv said:


> Slight off topic thinking out loud.
> 
> Names we'll prob never see from Canon -
> 
> ...



Hi Zv and colleagues.

My first post on here I think! For some reason my last post and pics never uploaded even though I was within the MP upload size constraint!

In my experience, the Japanese are never random about anything! I worked for them for eighteen months and they are more likely to go quiet for months, then just pop up suddenly and spring something! Sounds typical canon to me.

Then they are probably likely to use some spiritual or historically significant (to them) type name!

So that would make for the following grades:

Warrior Class

1Dx = King
5D3 = Shogun
7D = Daimyo
xxD = Samurai
xxxD = Noble
M Class = Elite 
I guess that makes the power shot etc the Peasant a,b,c or maybe something a bit cooler sounding!

Spiritual Class

1Dx = Ameterasu
5D3 = Onnotangu
7D = Qamar
xxD = Naga
xxxD = Kami
M Class = Qatol 
I guess that makes the powershot etc the Jade, Bright Eyes, Pale Eyes or again, maybe something a bit cooler sounding!

Looking at these names... The KISS doesnt seem so bad! LOL


----------



## Viper28 (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't mind them changing to names (within reason). Given the next 7D's current visability I think they should go with "Canon Stealth" or "Canon Ghost"


----------



## dstppy (Dec 19, 2013)

If it's being renamed, it's probably going to be a 50D -> 60D scenario, unfortunately.

7D MarkII, on the name alone, will draw people in since it's a known quantity. 

But if you look at the 50D -> 60D change . . . was there anything wrong with the 60D? No. 
How many posts have there been about 'no metal body' and 'no mfa'? A billion. 
What was wrong with the release? Expectations.

If the 60D had been named it a Kiss PRO or a 600D PRO, people would have complained about something else . . . the 7D could have been the 60D and (from the huge price difference) they could have sold both.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 19, 2013)

dstppy said:


> If it's being renamed, it's probably going to be a 50D -> 60D scenario, unfortunately.
> 
> 7D MarkII, on the name alone, will draw people in since it's a known quantity.
> 
> ...


except for the lack of AFMA, the 60D was a fine camera.... note that AFMA is back on the 70D... apparantly Canon listens...


----------



## dstppy (Dec 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> except for the lack of AFMA, the 60D was a fine camera.... note that AFMA is back on the 70D... apparantly Canon listens...



I agree, but I'm saying the perceived 'loss of features' came from the fact that they repositioned the camera, and I'm wondering if they've "learned from their mistake" and maybe that's why they're not calling it a 7D mk II.

Honestly, the only things I don't like about my 7D are:
1) no locking wheel
2) No dual-MFA entries (like the new ones)

If it had the kidsy settings the 60D, it'd make my life easier, as I could ditch my 60D that my wife gets as a loaner when she needs something good.


----------

